# yeast nutrient



## fletcher (17/4/16)

hey legends. 

i've just started dabbling in water adjustment and was wondering if any of you who also do, keep using yeast nutrient in your boil? i had a look at the one i've been using, and just want to know if it will alter the profile (too much magnesium sulphate for example) - particularly as it contains: magnesium sulphate, magnesium carbonate, and diammonium phosphate (as well as trace vitamins and minerals). 

i ask as depending on what beer style i'm making i often already add magnesium sulphate in the mash.


----------



## rude (19/4/16)

Which one is that have done the same as you

Started with R/o water adding my salts to the mash & kettle

Found my attenuation wasn't as good as it had been so started using
Wyeast nutrient 10 mins before stopping boil & putting wort into a cube

Even with the nutrient added only got 73% attenuation last brew with 70% ale malt,25% munich 1 ,2.3%med crystal
2.3% pale wheat admittedly mashed at 67.5 c
Maybe with the crystal. munich and mash temp the 2 pkts of us05 rehydrated the yeast did a fair job of it

Should get off my butt & check whats in the nutrient I spose but youre post might help me get lazy
with someone chiming in with good info

There we go the old ctrl c ctrl v did it whoo that was hard work time for a beer

A blend of vitamins, minerals, inorganic nitrogen, organic nitrogen, zinc, phosphates and other trace elements that will benefit yeast growth and complete fermentation. Additional nutrients are most valuable during yeast propagation and sluggish or stuck fermentations. Supplementing with nutrients will reduce lag time, improve viability and provide consistent attenuation rates


----------



## MHB (20/4/16)

Yeast Nutrient is mainly a nitrogen source, that accounts for the bulk of the mass, the relatively minute amounts of other salts wont really affect your water chemistry when added to the kettle.
There is also some good reasons to add more Calcium Salts and adjust acidity at or near the end of the boil, like most things you could over do it, but we would have to be talking really large amounts.
Other than the Ca/Cl/SO4 that we adjust to style about the only "Nutrient" that isn't supplied in supplied by the malt or water is Zinc, a very small amount is needed (0.1-0.15ppm). Australia is what is called a Regolithic Continent (really old) its been rained on for a long time and most of the soluble Zn has been washed out to sea. Australian water and malt tend to be very low in available Zn.
I was looking at a water analysis for a small brewery a couple of days ago, their water is only supplying ~0.004ppm and Zn additions to the mash water are required or they get poor mash conversion and poor attenuation. Might be worth a look.

Other than that I would be looking at the basic brewing parameters first. Temperature, L:G, Milling, Mash time and intensity, Sparge temperature and speed, Salt additions and mash pH. If you have all these right there is little chance that there will be any problems with your brew.
Mark


----------



## nosco (20/4/16)

Ask the Brun water guy. He's the guru.


----------



## nosco (20/4/16)

.....or MHB.


----------



## rude (20/4/16)

Both are good value IMO


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/16)

I'd assume that zinc boost type tablets from the chemist could be the go? Might dissolve one in my next lot of strike liquor.


----------



## MHB (20/4/16)

Make sure its a soluble form, some rely on reacting with the HCl in your stomach to dissolve like Quick-Eze is Calcium Carbonate (Chalk) it reacts with acid to form CaCl2 and burps.

Mark


----------



## wobbly (20/4/16)

Martin Bruingard gives his view on this subject in post 84 in this topic

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89908-brew-day-water-ph/page-5#entry1367010

Cheers

Wobbly


----------

